# Heat transfers turning purple on outside of design after washed



## Sthompson1988 (Oct 16, 2016)

I have been using FM expressions vintage heat transfers and I love them. Recently I have a few customers saying that after they washed the shirt the shirt is turning a purple color on the outside of the design. Any idea what this could be from or what could be causing it? I can't seem to pin down an explanation. Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What ink colors?


----------



## Sthompson1988 (Oct 16, 2016)

splathead said:


> What ink colors?


Black ink. I have attached one of the photos I was sent.


----------

